# 3 Lhasa Apso girls looking for forever homes...



## Guest

Due to ill health i have to find the best possible homes for 3 of my girls.
They are 3,4 and 6 yrs old.
This is such a sad desicion for me to have to make and i will need to ensure they are going to the right homes :crying:


----------



## suewhite

I am so sorry must be heartbreaking for you,do you want them to stay together in there new home?Suexx


----------



## Guest

Aww Hun I'm sorry you are having to make this decision.


----------



## mummyschnauzer

wiley80 said:


> Due to ill health i have to find the best possible homes for 3 of my girls.
> They are 3,4 and 6 yrs old.
> This is such a sad desicion for me to have to make and i will need to ensure they are going to the right homes :crying:


Please be careful who you re-home them too, try the Lhasa Apso Rescue Society, I'm sure they will help.


----------



## Guest

suewhite said:


> I am so sorry must be heartbreaking for you,do you want them to stay together in there new home?Suexx


Yes it is unbelievably hard for me to have to rehome most of my pets,but i don't know what else to do :crying:
Them staying together would be perfect but it's a lot to ask of anybody so i can't see that happening.
They are my babies and saying goodbye to them will be like saying goodbye to my children...


----------



## Fleur

I'm so sorry you find yourself in this position 
I wish I could help - but just taking on Missy I don't have the room - I'll keep my ear to the ground if I hear of anyone looking for a small dog I'll let you know.
Lhasa Rescue would be worth contacting and maybe some of the rescues who post in this section, you may be able to keep them whilst they help you find a home.


----------



## newfiesmum

The only thing to do in this situation is to contact Lhaso Rescue. If you put it into google you will be able to phone them, explain things and they will find your dogs a good home that they have vetted themselves. They may even find someone who will take all three, being as they are only small dogs.

I don't understand why anyone would rehome a dog any other way but through breed rescue.


----------



## Guest

just bumping to let people have a second chance to register interest


----------



## kat&molly

Wiley, I've seen your other thread, are you ok.?


----------



## Guest

newfiesmum said:


> The only thing to do in this situation is to contact Lhaso Rescue. If you put it into google you will be able to phone them, explain things and they will find your dogs a good home that they have vetted themselves. They may even find someone who will take all three, being as they are only small dogs.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would rehome a dog any other way but through breed rescue.


We have been in touch with a rescue and it could take months for them to find homes...i want to see my girls settled and happy before that,so will rehome them myself if i have to.
All prospective new owners will be thoroughly vetted by myself and i happen to trust my own judgement,so they will only be going to the best homes.


----------



## Guest

kat&molly said:


> Wiley, I've seen your other thread, are you ok.?


I'm ok thanks,i will be better when i get my babies sorted...i don't think i can handle the rehoming situation dragging on longer than nessescary!


----------



## newfiesmum

wiley80 said:


> We have been in touch with a rescue and it could take months for them to find homes...i want to see my girls settled and happy before that,so will rehome them myself if i have to.
> All prospective new owners will be thoroughly vetted by myself and i happen to trust my own judgement,so they will only be going to the best homes.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound harsh. I would have expected that breed rescue could find them foster homes as a temporary thing. I can well see why you would want to rehome them yourself, but it is such a minefield and so stressful. I do hope you find them somewhere nice.


----------



## Guest

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound harsh. I would have expected that breed rescue could find them foster homes as a temporary thing. I can well see why you would want to rehome them yourself, but it is such a minefield and so stressful. I do hope you find them somewhere nice.


Oh thats ok,and yes they did offer tempory foster care for them but i couldn't do that to them,i need them to go straight to their new families not be pushed from pillar to post...that would break my heart even more :sad:


----------



## Guest

giving them a trot around


----------



## kat&molly

I really hope you get them happy and settled soon for peace of mind.


----------



## Guest

All 3 girls have found perfect homes,2 with a family member and the other with my friend...they will be going for their first visits tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

I'm so happy that you don't have to worry, now, and they can visit, lots, too.


----------



## Guest

I'm so glad you have them homes and with family and friends to.


----------



## newfiesmum

wiley80 said:


> All 3 girls have found perfect homes,2 with a family member and the other with my friend...they will be going for their first visits tomorrow!


That must be such a relief for you and you will still be able to see them. Now you can concentrate on yourself. God bless x


----------



## suewhite

I am so pleased for you I was trying to work out how I could have them for you so you could keep in touch with them but this is even better.Look after yourself Suexxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Guys 
It is going to be the hardest thing to see them go,but i honestly have no other option...i'm making it a slow transition for them,they are going to spend time gradually in their new homes starting tomorrow...i couldn't handle just saying goodbye all at once.
Anyway now to start thinking about homes for all my other pets.....


----------



## kat&molly

I'm so pleased you've found a solution for the girls. Take care.xx


----------



## Kevin Shardlow

wiley80 said:


> Due to ill health i have to find the best possible homes for 3 of my girls.
> They are 3,4 and 6 yrs old.
> This is such a sad desicion for me to have to make and i will need to ensure they are going to the right homes :crying:


Do u want anything for them or you just want them to got to good home


----------



## simplysardonic

Kevin Shardlow said:


> Do u want anything for them or you just want them to got to good home


This thread is 7 years old & if you read it you would see they were rehomed.


----------

